# User-Treffen Allgäu

## doedel

Ich habe mir vorhin mit Oscarwild gedacht, wir könnten ein User Treffen im Allgäu machen.

Ich denke Memmingen oder Kempten wären sehr praktisch, da beide Städte mit dem Zug, Auto, Bus oder sonstwie gut zu erreichen sind, zentral gelegen und auch einnigermassen Möglichkeiten bieten sich irgendwo ein Bierchen zu genehmigen, ähm ich meine natürlich sich über Gentoo zu unterhalten  :Cool:  ...

Ich kenne mich zwar gut in Memmingen und einnigermassen auch in Kempten aus, aber mir ist leider kein öffentliches W-Lan bekannt, weder in einer Gaststätte/Kneipe noch anderswo.

Als Zeitpunkt würde ich am ehesten einen Freitag Abend oder Samstag Nachmittag/Abend vorschlagen. Unter der Woche ist bei den meisten sicher ungelegen (bei mir auch, Schüler) und da würden sich diese Tage noch am ehesten anbieten. Natürlich auch 3-4 Wochen vorher den Termin festlegen, dass auch wirklich jeder Zeit hat bzw. sich die Zeit nehmen kann.

Ich hoffe, es werden sich ein paar Leute finden und hieraus wird etwas.  :Wink: 

Ulm und Umgebung ist zwar nicht mehr im Allgäu, aber ich denke das wird man nicht so eng sehen und von dort findet sich ja dann vielleicht auch noch jemand.

----------

## oscarwild

Also liebe Allgäuer, outet Euch! Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir da nicht noch ein paar Leute auftreiben könnten  :Wink: 

----------

## a.forlorn

Bin dabei.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## doedel

cool   :Smile: 

Ich habe mal ein bisschen rumgefragt und falls wir es in Memmingen machen sollten, wäre meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach das "Weizen" am ehesten geeignet. Ist nur ca. 100 Meter vom Bahnhof entfernt, Platz ist auf jeden Fall (evtl vorher Bescheid sagen) und es ist weder ein Assiloch noch irgend eine überteuerte Kneipe.

Wenn ihr was besseres wisst bzw auch für Kempten (da hab ich nichts im Kopf) dann meldet euch.

----------

## shootgexa

Eine Alternative waere das  Kindl.

----------

## xraver

Bahn Ticket würde mich ~100,- kosten. Dann noch zurück....Wollt ihr euch nicht mal im Osten Treffen   :Question: 

----------

## doedel

xraver: hrhr... vom osten ins allgäu wegen ner distri   :Cool:    aber guck doch mal da: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-88917.html

Das Kindl kenn ich zwar von aussen, war aber noch nie drin, drum hab ichs hier nicht genannt, hätte ja so ein Schuppen wie die Tanne oder so sein können  :Wink: 

//edit: shootgexa, wärst du auch dabei, oder wolltest du nur den Vorschlag einbringen?

----------

## shootgexa

ja bin auch dabei

----------

## slick

Habe euch mal im Gentoo User Treffen Sammelthread verlinkt.

----------

## slick

Mal die Frage an die Allgäuer, gibts hier vielleicht jemand der uns unterstützen könnte/möchte bei der Planung des GSC 2007?

----------

## doedel

slick, danke fürs Verlinken  :Smile: 

Helfen? Ich kann, wenn das was bringt, den Thread/Das Forum in Signaturen verlinken.

Ansonsten kannst ja mal sagen, was man tun kann.

----------

## slick

 *doedel wrote:*   

> Ansonsten kannst ja mal sagen, was man tun kann.

 

Dich an der Diskussion beteidigen, mehr Köpfe = mehr Ideen = mehr Lösungen  :Wink: . Z.B. kannst Dich in eurer Gegend mal umhören ob es da ein evt. interessantes Objekt fürs GSC gibt (siehe GSC-Thread).

----------

## doedel

So, der Thread ist nun auch schon eine Woche alt...

Bisher hat sich ja noch nicht die Welt gefunden, aber gut vlt gibt es ja gar nicht so viele mehr...

Aber ich denke mal solangsam kann man einen Termin für in ca 4 Wochen festsetzen, oder wie seht ihr das?

Postet einfach mal wann es am gelegensten kommt. Wie von mir schon gesagt, ein Samstag, also von mir aus Samstag in 4 Wochen oder so. Einfach mal Senf dazu geben  :Wink: 

----------

